# 1901-1915 Victor... any out there?



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2018)

Seems like the only ones I ever see are the 1890-1895 variety.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2018)

*Davis produced the Sear's VICTOR beginning
in -- am not sure.*

*Top foto is a NOS Sear's VICTOR badge.*

*Below that .. is a Victor badge I received from*
@bike ... *years and years ago.  There was
major damage to the Roman-brick background ..
the athlete's head and face were gone ... and
the open hand on the left was mostly missing ...
as was the glass.*

*These badges are very thick copper ... allowing for
champlevé  technology.*

*Bumped the copper up from behind ... went to 
work recreating a face and the hand to the left. 
Also forced a texture into the area where the
bricks were obliterated.  No way I was gonna
recreate those bricks -- am not that skilled.*

*Forced to use my imagination ... had no original
badge to mimic ... was also done during pre- com-
puter days.  No model to follow.*

*Just for grins .. have also posted what may be a 
Colson VICTOR badge.*

*..... patric*


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 31, 2018)

Pre 1900,1885-1900, was the heyday of the Overman Wheel Co.,makers of the "Victor".

From Wikipedia :
*"Overman Wheel Company* was an early bicycle manufacturing company in Chicopee Falls, Massachusetts from 1882 to 1900. It was known for bicycles of higher quality and lower weight than other bicycles of its time. Despite a nationwide bicycle craze in the late 1800s, the company was undercut by lower-priced competition, nearly went bankrupt in 1897, and never recovered from an 1899 fire. The company was sold in 1900." 

Who bought the brand post 1900 ?

Glenn


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 1, 2018)

The Victor from NYC area 1910 teens area.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 3, 2018)

I got the one above, I actually was able to mate the original badge right back onto it. Its kind of a rider for my wife now. Though I would like to find a better crank for it.
It seems to be a early westfield type "D" Keyed crank, unfortunately most times you find them, people keep the races and nuts, and the sizes are particular to the earlier ones.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey, what's this???


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Hey, what's this???
> 
> View attachment 894806
> 
> ...




It might be possible that someone added the Victor badge to your bike to possibly deceive or to simply add a badge they had to a badgeless bicycle! Not very hard to tap 4 screw holes.
If the bike is a repaint, the original bike badge holes might be hidden under the paint.
The Victor badge (Overman Wheel Co) that you have is probably pre-1900. 
I have the same Victoria badge on a ladies bike and the features of my bike are definitely pre-1900's (probably even pre-1895) and nothing matches to your bicycle (fork, crank, sprocket, and so on).
The Victor bicycle badge posted by @abe lugo only has 2 badge holes while your badge and mine both have 4.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2018)

Post #5 on this thread has same chain wheel. also only 4 holes badge fit perfectly.? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/victor-please-help.102537/


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Post #5 on this thread has same chain wheel. also only 4 holes badge fit perfectly.? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/victor-please-help.102537/




yes, it's very easy to make 4 new holes and thread them to make a badge fit (takes 30 minutes max. to do!!!)

post #5 (here) has a headbadge with 2 holes not 4 , and the headbadge in post #5 (here) is from New York not Mass.

is your bike original paint or not?

if the bicycle is a repaint, I suspect the original headbadge holes to be hidden under the new paint!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2018)

locomotion said:


> yes, it's very easy to make 4 new holes and thread them to make a badge fit (takes 30 minutes max. to do!!!)
> 
> post #5 also has a headbadge with 2 holes not 4 , and the headbadge in post #5  is from New York not Mass.
> 
> ...




It's a repaint. If I keep it, it will be stripped tho- May make it my new rider, I like the long wheel base.
This badge was never on it Till I received it. see how badge was originally flat? This badge was purchased because it had the correct hole pattern.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

I am not saying that your bike is not a New York "Victor".
But it is most likely not an Chicopee Falls, Mass, Overman "Victor" like the badge says.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I am not saying that your bike is not a New York "Victor".
> But it is most likely not an Chicopee Falls, Mass, Overman "Victor" like the badge says.



you might be right. Nothing much good happens to me. (Kidding)


----------



## locomotion (Nov 6, 2018)

interesting reading from 2014 and 2017.
you probably already saw it since you posted on it in 2017
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/victor-headbadge.55938/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/truss-frame-i-d-help-not-iver.54442/page-2

the more I read, the more I think someone tried to match a badge to the bicycle they found! My guess - It's closer to a Speedwell.






is your lug work on your bicycle like this?





The Victor truss is a little different
see the tube in-between both bars on the Victor truss, yours doesn't have it, and there is only one frame size (21in) advertised. also the truss bar does not seemed lugged in the catalogue


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2018)

It is exactly like that black and white pic bike. (2 images above)


----------

